# Don Frye Wallpaper



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I thought I would make a wallpaper, never really made one. Check it out.

Link


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

If i can't do it tonight, I'll get it tomorrow.

Edit: Though, there has to be a good sized picture.


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Simple and to the point. I like it.

Nice job Evil Ash. :thumbsup:


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Dang Evil Ash you make good graphics :thumbsup:.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> Thank you Evil Ash REPS!


I've been trying, but I can't find a good sized picture. I can always do it a different way though. Eeeek.


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Here you are

Link


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## corvettecarrillo (Jul 14, 2006)

Those are nice wondering if anyone knew where to find a Shamrock V. Frye wallpaper from their bad blood pay-per-view.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

All I could find were small pictures of the DVD cover. So, with them I couldn't a wallpaper. Though, if you really wanted me to, I could make one from scratch.But, also if somebody has the DVD and is able to scan the cover, I could make one with that. :dunno:


----------



## corvettecarrillo (Jul 14, 2006)

If it isnt that big of a bother cause you dont have to do it if your busy, especially if you gotta go through all that trouble. Damn ive been trying to buy that DVD too but havent gotten to it.


----------

